# Need name of tool--please help



## JaneyBundy (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm trying to find my husband a tool as a gift, but I cannot figure out what it is called. The last owners of our house created window sill covers for windows what were previously outside windows (now between kitchen and sun room). These are wide sills that sit inside the window creating a nice wide sill crossing into the two rooms. The piece can be removed easily to close the windows. You guys probably already know all about this. Anyway, the edges have really intricate cuts matching the many ins and outs of the various trims inside windows. I once saw a tool with moving pieces that you could just press against edges like this to create a matching template for cutting. Now that I want to buy one, no one seems to have any idea what I'm talking about. Can anyone give me an idea of what this tool is and where I might find one?


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Are you talking about a router?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

I think what you're talking about is called a* "contour gauge"*.

*Here* is another type.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> *WELCOME TO THE FORUM*
> 
> I think what you're talking about is called a* "contour gauge"*.


 


*Craftsman Contour Gauge*

Sears item #00939542000
Mfr. model #2754
$9.99 




E-mail mewhen it's available
Buy Online - Pickup in Store Eligible. Check Availability
Special Offers
Comparecompare

or

From Rockler.com










10'' Contour Gauge 
$16.99 

Tell your husband we said "Happy Birthday." OOPS I now notice you did not say the occasion. Anyway happy whatever.

George


----------



## bondfan (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes, I agree- you want a contour gauge. The row of pins move as you push them against the contours. Then you trace that contour on the piece of wood you're trying to match.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Another way to get the shapes precisely*

Is to make a "Bondo" template. Are you trying to duplicate the profile or contour and want to buy a tool to do that, or do you just want to duplicate the profile? The Bondo template would obviously not be a "gift" only in the sense that it is a esoteric piece of knowledge. 
I used to make these in the automotive design studios to make a duplicate on the right or left side of the cars. A rough template was made out of 3/8 th in thick stock just wide and long enough to capture the profile desired. A piece of masking tape was placed over the area to be duplicated or profiled. A small amount of Bondo was mixed up with the fast setting hardener, applied to the edge of the template and squeezed onto the taped strip.This was held in place or secured until the Bondo set up, usually just a few minutes. Then the template with it's Bondo profile could be gently pulled off and traced onto another piece depending if you wanted the male or female part. This pretty much exactly duplicates the shape, corners, curves and dimensions. FYI, :yes: bill


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

*contour gauge = profile gauge*

depending on the vendor, the contour gauge is also called a profile gauge.

Just for grins, I googled both and got 700,000 hits for contour gauge, 18,000,000 for profile gauge, so you're better off looking for profile gauge or just go with the links George gave.


----------



## JaneyBundy (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes!! You guys are awesome! The contour/profile gauge is just what I am looking for. Since the spouse buys so many toys--sorry-tools, it is becoming more and more difficult to buy something he might actually like or use. I know he's always been impressed with the work on those window pieces and mentioned this tool. Thanks so much. My googling produced nothing. Google is apparently not as useful as a pack of woodworkers;- ), but I guess you all knew that. 

I shall have to tell the birthday boy about this site. Again, a huge thank you.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Janey,
For future reference (Christmas?) A woodworker can NEVER have enough clamps. 
I wish someone would tell my wife that....other than me.
Gene


----------



## JaneyBundy (Jun 14, 2009)

*Great Idea!*

Thanks so much. Come to think of it, he has mentioned this. Unfortunately, I have little in the brain to attach this tool stuff to. I shall go through the workshop and see what clamps are there before trudging off to the store. I had the misfortune of purchasing what I thought was a wonder tool one year. It was big, had all kinds of attachments. I was sooo proud. My lovely husband looked at it and said he did, indeed, love it--which is why he already had one downstairs. Oh the joys of being married to a tool freak. Thanks again--these kinds of ideas are a godsend for the tool challenged. I just recently figured out which one is a wrench and which are pliers. At least I think I have.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Gene start a wish list here and ....*



Gene Howe said:


> Janey,
> For future reference (Christmas?) A woodworker can NEVER have enough clamps.
> I wish someone would tell my wife that....other than me.
> Gene


 .......we'll all sign on to it and you can print it out and leave it under her pillow.:laughing: bill


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

> I was sooo proud. My lovely husband looked at it and said he did, indeed, love it--which is why he already had one downstairs.


lol, I got a good chuckle out of this  I'm sure he appreciates the effort.


----------



## bondfan (Jun 9, 2009)

*'A' for effort*

Hey, she tried!!


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

JaneyBundy, you are a treasure beyond price! When it comes to clamps, just get a duplicate or two of what he has that looks the most used! I think Rockler has a neat roll-around clamp rack.

Once my wife took up quilting I had no problem when I bought a tool. Have you ever seen the stuff they have to make quilts? How Grandma did it with scissors and a needle and thread is beyond me.


----------

